# open headers? quick question...



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm new to the forum. So new, in fact, I don't even have my GTO yet. I should be picking it up friday. However, the guy informed me that it is currently running open headers. Aside from this being extremely loud, I've always heard this is nothing but bad news for the engine. Any truth to this? I shall be installing some sort of exhaust immediately. But any thoughts on potential engine damage is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

What year GTO are you picking up?


----------



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

It's a 2004. And thanks for the swift reply, man.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Has he been driving it around that way?


----------



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm assuming so. Although I don't know for how long. It only has 35k miles on it. You're starting to worry me, Mike. = (


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

If hes been driving it that way he must have turned off the rear o2. Should be ok but I bet he got pulled over a lot.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would throw it up in the air and look it over really good. Kinda ask yourself who takes all the exhaust off their car, puts only headers on, then drives it that way? It sounds fairly suspicious.


----------



## crazzymann (Sep 1, 2010)

You've got a good point, Mike. Nothings final until I hand him the check. So I'll be sure to look it over really well and ask more questions. Thanks for your help.


----------

